# CX races too popular amongst women and the over 50's



## HarryTheDog (5 Sep 2017)

I thought I would enter the first CX race of the season with the Eastern League, the women and over 50's are put together and its sold out, so has the 2nd and 3rd race cant enter the 4th one yet as not open . 80 places in each race. No other category has. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## I like Skol (5 Sep 2017)

HarryTheDog said:


> I thought I would enter the first CX race of the season with the Eastern League, the women and over 50's are put together and its sold out, so has the 2nd and 3rd race cant enter the 4th one yet as not open . 80 places in each race. No other category has. Anyone else having this problem?


Just lie about your age or gender (or both?) problem solved


----------



## S-Express (5 Sep 2017)

Presuming the races are FCFS, just enter earlier.


----------



## HarryTheDog (6 Sep 2017)

Yes seems I'll have to camp out on the BC website at midnight waiting for the race to open, ( will have to find out which day they are open for entries) my main point is you would have thought the over 50's and ladies would be the last to fill up, not the first. I could also enter the open I suppose but no league points or ranking. also curious to see if is a problem countrywide or just Eastern counties.


----------



## Red17 (6 Sep 2017)

HarryTheDog said:


> . also curious to see if is a problem countrywide or just Eastern counties.



London League over 50's last weekend also mixed with ladies. No problem booking for last weekend, and next round only a few entries so far


----------



## HarryTheDog (7 Sep 2017)

@Red17 I might have to defect to the London league, haven't done a London League one for years and they threw everyone in together , looks like they don't do that anymore so may give it a bash, trouble is the one on the 17th clashes with the last Xc race of the seaon and I am already entered.


----------

